# New York 1944 tanker terminal



## Chris G Anderson (Oct 11, 2013)

I am researching my father's wartime service as a DEMS gunner (MRA). In April 1944 he was on a Dutch tanker "Backhuysen" which picked up a cargo of avgas (aviation fuel) near New York. I have Dad's 1944 diary. In it he notes they called at "Port Locany". It seems to be a few hours steaming (maybe 4 hours ) from New York (the convoy assembly point). I've searched Google Maps for Port Locany but cannot find it. My Dad's handwriting was poor and hard to read so it may not be Locany. So I'm really asking what the names of oil terminals or refineries were near New York in 1944. Thanks for any assistance.

Regards

Chris Anderson


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Have you seen this do***ent
http://discovery.nationalarchives.g...line&_dt=SS&image1.x=43&image1.y=16&image1=GO
These cards are far from accurate but may give you the answer you seek.

regards
Roger


----------



## Chris G Anderson (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Rodger,

Thanks for your reply. Yes I have the ship movements card but it has almost nothing on it. See attached. I also have a "word" do***ent I got from convoyweb which has all the movements but it just says "New York" as the destination and starting point for the convoys in question. 

I'll wait and see if anyone else has a suggestion.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## jmbrent (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Chris. there is or was a Mobil berth on Staten Island called Port Socony maybe thats what he has written down.


----------



## Chris G Anderson (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks very much jmbrent. I am certain that's what my father has written. What I thought was a capital "L" is a capital "S". This website is a treasure trove of maritime knowledge and helpful people !

Regards

Chris


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Chris
Sounds to me as if Socony is probably right.
Many years ago (late 40's/50's ) I was in tankers (Esso) trading in the Caribbean - mainly Aruba - and we used to discharge regularly at Bayonne, New Jersey which is opposite New York.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Chris and Sid,
Yes - Port Socony is in that area but I have not been there.
Refineries in New York area I have loaded at were Elizabeth -Albany -Bayway-
Bayonne and Perth Amboy.
From all these refineries we caught ferries to a large Seaman's Mission at South Street Manhattan.
Regards,
Stan


----------



## Chris G Anderson (Oct 11, 2013)

Just as a post script to this thread ........ I've discovered by chance while browsing other sites that "Socony", as in Port Socony, stands for Standard Oil Company of New York. At one time Mobil was part of that Co.
Thanks to all who responded to my original query.
Chris Anderson


----------

